# Teichfilter Eigenbau



## pascal78 (15. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

im Frühjahr habe ich mir einen Gartenteich zugelegt ohne mit dem Gedanken Koi´s zu halten. Nun würde ich doch gerne ein paar kleinere im Teich schwimmen sehen. Der Teich hatt die masse von ca. 4x7x1,5m der inhalt beläuft laut Messuhr 20.000 Liter. Derzeit wird er über einen kleine Filter mit UV betrieben. 

Hier ein Bild: 






Der Plan des neuen Filters sieht so aus! 





Von unten wird der Filter mit 16.000 Liter gespeist. Zuvor durchläuft er eine 55W UVC Anlage. Der Inhalt er Tonne zwichen den beiden Lichtrasterplatten wird mit Heli-x 12 oder 14 gefüllt jedoch nicht belüftet! 
Zum reinigen des Filters wird das Wasser ca. 20 cm abgelassen und anschliessend mit einem Luftkompressor aufgewirbelt (4-7 Minuten), danach das restliche Wasser entleert und wieder befüllt! 

Was meint ihr würde das so klappen? 

Gr. 
Pascal


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Pascal

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Ohne Vorabscheidung wird sich das __ Hel-X in null Komma nix zusetzen. :evil

Der Schmutzablass gehört in den Boden der Tonne, die Lichtrasterplatte oben ist m.M.n. unnütz............ 

Wie groß soll der Filter werden  

Es könnte sein, das da ein Durchfluss von 16.000L/h zu viel wird. :shock

Da solltest du dann lieber mit Bypass arbeiten.


----------



## robsig12 (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Pascal,

bei Deiner Grösse würde ich keine Tonne nehmen, sondern versuchen ein IBC Container umzubauen. Der hat 1000 Liter, und da bekommst Du einiges an Biofiltermaterial rein. Abgeteilt in 2 Kammern z.B. 2x 200 Liter __ Hel-x und am Einlauf baust Du eine Transportkist mit einem Siebfilter ca. 250 my ein. 

Ohne Vorfilter dürftest Du keinen Spass mit dem Filter haben.


----------



## pascal78 (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hey,

Dank für euere Antworten, werde die Sache nochmals durchdenken! Was mich selbst wundert, ist die Tatsache das es einen Filter gibt er so Arbeitet!

Die Eckdaten:
Teich 20m³-25m³
UVC 75W
Speisepumpe 12.000L
Besatz koi´s ca 70-80cm ~ 5 Stück
          koi´s ca 30-50cm ~ 25 Stück also extrem viel

Kristallklares Wasser und top Fische die ich bewunder durfte!

Hier der Filter!
http://www.koi-paradies.ch/


----------



## robsig12 (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Und welchen Filter meinst Du da genau?

Den für 25000 Liter? Der hat auch ein Volumen von 1000 Liter, genauso wie der von mir beschriebene IBC Container. Nur halt viel teuerer. 

Du darfst Dich von Verkaufsbecken nicht täuschen lassen. Die arbeiten oft mit Ozon, was das Wasser kristallklar erscheinen lässt.

Wenn Du selbst einen Filter bauen möchtest, würde ich mich im grossen und ganzen an die Anleitungen, die es mit Bildern hier im Forum gibt halten. Nur dann kann Dir gezielt geholfen werden, falls Probleme auftreten. Die sind dann auch schon erprobt. Ein Nachbau von einem im Laden erhältlichen Filter gestalltet sich da immer schwieriger, und auch teuerer.

Einen leistungsstarken Filter kann jeder selber bauen, und kostet gar nicht mal so viel.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*



pascal78 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Dank für euere Antworten, werde die Sache nochmals durchdenken! Was mich selbst wundert, ist die Tatsache das es einen Filter gibt er so Arbeitet!
> 
> ...




Lass dich da nicht täuschen, mit 50-100% Wasserwechsel jede Woche bekommst du das auch ohne Filter hin


----------



## squidy (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

IBC oder ansonsten 500l Tonne aus dem Baumarkt 

IBC ist sicherlich schwerer zu bekommen 

und zum koi paradies, hab da nirgens ozonanlagen gesehen. sigi lehmann hat nur alles mit filtern vollgestell. wie oft er wasserwechselt weiss ich nicht, kann ich aber nächstes mal fragen 

wer in der nähe ist sollte vorbeischauen, echt ein besuch wert, auch wenn man genug eigene kois hat 

lg


----------

